# Dell U2312HM how to use it like a USB hub?



## meloneum (Sep 11, 2012)

I have two USB ports on the left side, of the device, but they are not working... When pluging pendrive it is not detected by OS (Windows 7 64), and the light on it is not shining. 
I was trying installing Dell drivers, and conecting with USB ports on my mainboard via a USB cable included to the monitor...


----------



## cadaveca (Sep 11, 2012)

you should only need to connect the cable from monitor to motherboard. The cable should have one square end, one flat rectangular end, square end goes in monitor.

drivers are not required.

I have like 10 Dell monitors here in my house with USB ports, never had a problem like that!


----------



## theonedub (Sep 11, 2012)

The square end plugs into the bottom of the monitor near the DVI/VGA/DP ports.


----------



## meloneum (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes, I was doing this. But now it works. After reset.


----------

